# Marchon Questions



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello,

Anyone collect Marchon slot cars?

I have been trying to hunt down the last few missing in my collection. In Howard Johansen’s 1997 Price Guide, he lists a mail-in only car called the Phantom Testarossa. Has anyone ever seen this car? I have looked for it for years and have started to doubt it even exists. It is possible it is shown in 1988 or 1989 catalogs, but I have been unable to locate those either. I have yet to encounter anyone who has ever seen this car, much less own it.

There is also a pink “Hollywood” Corvette that I am trying to find out what set it was included with.

Thanks for any help.

Chris


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dunno about those ones, I myself have been trying to find the monster trucks


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Abominus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone collect Marchon slot cars?
> 
> ...



Chris,
Hi, from one Marchon eccentric to another!

Are you sure that corvette is Marchon and not Majorette? 
I have a Silver Corvette with the logo "Hollywood Daredevils" on the hood. It came in a set with a Red Trans Am which also says Hollywood Daredevils. They both have big engines sticking out of the hood.

These cars are rather large, just like Marchons usually are. 
The chassis si simular to Marchon, but the pickups are closer tot the Tyco HP-7 in style. The Majorettes have a Huge Thick Guide pin which must to cut down and thinned to get to run on standard HO track.

Anyway, thanks for interest into one of the Orphan brands.
I like Marchons becuse they stick like glue and are my favorite "Rental type" car when the kids come to visit/terrorize my track 


Any other Marchon owners/Runners out there?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I can't help you on the info, but I do have a little Marchon collection myself. I have the Police car with working lights and siren & yellow bad guy's car, I got a couple of Monster trucks, a set of the jets with the glowing afterburners, two sets of Jeeps, two in primary colors & two in neon. I also have a set of Turbo Hopper looking cars, but the shocks or fake springs are broken off. Oh, and I have a set of mountain rescue Ford Explorer looking trucks. I wish I knew what others are out there.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

*Marchon Catalogs*

The pink “Hollywood” Corvette is definitely a Marchon. It is not one of the two “Hollywood Daredevils” mentioned above as I have seen all three cars.

If anyone has the Marchon catalogs from 1988 or 1989, I would be very interested to know if they show the mail-in offer and explain how the Phantom Testarossa was obtained or if there is a photo of it.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I posted a couple of pages from Marchon that shows their cars. You might check them out in the photo gallery:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=3085&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=3086&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1

--Fordcowboy


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

Where did you get those cool looking hood scoops on your cars? GARY


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-
I've collected Marchons since they’ve been released. I like the fact they have different designs of current bodies offered by other manufacturers. I have a couple of the jets with their landing bases and some pieces of blue sky-track, the canyon Explorers, the Mad Max type car and the T-bird with the blower through the hood, the police and fire chief cars, several of the T-bird stock cars, the Pro-Stocks, a G-Force Testarossa, some sort of zebra painted jeep (Daktari?), and a few Imsa/Lemans cars. 
I still have the complete "Chevy Sparkin Speedway" set with the cars still sealed in it. Also, the Interstate and Kodak Nascars still in their blisters. 
Several years back, just before Xmas, I was at the local Goodwill store and they were running an offer of buy one and get two free- sale, and I picked up three of the Monster truck racing sets complete with all half a dozen trucks. 
I think I have some other Marchons, but can’t remember right now.
Cheers..


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

let me know if your needin any track or accessories, i got about 4 sets no cars


----------

